# Mushroom Stroganoff



## BreezyCooking (Sep 13, 2006)

This is one of my favorite vegetarian-type recipes, & was wonderful last night for a filling, cool/rainy-night dinner. (To make it truly "vegetarian", you need only substitute vegetable stock or water for the chicken stock.)

"Mushroom Stroganoff" (adapted from The Vegetarian Epicure, Book Two)

(Note: Any fresh interesting mushrooms your market might carry can be substituted for the below.)
1/4# fresh Shitake mushrooms
1/4# fresh Oyster mushrooms
1/4# fresh Cremini mushrooms
1/2# fresh White Button mushrooms
1/2 medium onion, chopped
4 tablespoons butter
Pinch of dried thyme
Salt to taste
Fresh-ground black pepper
1-1/4 cup chicken broth
8-ounce container sour cream
2 tablespoons brandy
1/4-cup dry sherry
1/2 or whole package egg noodles, per taste & servings
2-3 teaspoons poppy seeds
Butter to toss with egg noodles

Cook noodles according to package directions, drain, & toss with a few tablespoons of butter & the poppyseeds. Cover & set aside.

Wash the mushrooms thoroughly under running water, trim, (removing any tough stems), & slice thickly. In a large skillet, saute onion in the 4 tablespoons butter until transparent, then add mushrooms & continue cooking until they have released their excess moisture & it's starting to evaporate. Add thyme, chicken broth, & 3 tablespoons of the sour cream, lower heat, & simmer gently for 15 minutes, stirring often. Add brandy, sherry, salt & pepper to taste, & the rest of the sour cream, stirring gently just until sour cream is heated thru. Do not overheat or sauce will curdle, but this is just an appearance issue & won't affect the taste. Taste & correct seasoning if necessary.

Serve over noodles with a green salad on the side. Although the sour cream "might" curdle a little, leftovers are just as tasty nuked in the microwave for lunch the next day.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 13, 2006)

_Thank you Breezy,_
_this looks wonderful and I appreciate your getting it to me so quickly._

_kadesma _


----------

